# Apply for jobseeker in Germany



## MrMiles

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know if it's possible to apply for a jobseeker visa while in Germany? I am currently in Berlin, on a three month visa, and now want to seek work. The visa instructions I've seen say that the first step is to visit the Germany embassy in your home country, but is it possible to do it while in Germany instead?

Thanks.


----------



## Nononymous

If you have Australian citizenship you're entitled to apply for a residence permit or work permit or whatever while in the country on your 90-day visit, without obtaining a visa first. However, I don't know if that also applies to the JSV, which might have special rules. 

I would dig around online and contact the Ausländerbehörde to see if you can find a definitive answer. (The German embassy in Sydney might give you the wrong advice if it's something they're not familiar with.)

The other approach is to simply go to the Ausländerbehörde and request an Aufenhaltserlaubnis for three or six months so that you can look for work. Bring the same sort of documentation you'd use for a JSV application or any other type of residence permit - proof of financial means to support yourself, details of your educational and professional qualifications, you approach to and prospects for finding employment, registration of your address, proof of adequate health insurance, and so on. The idea being, you're already in the country and settled, so you don't need to apply for a visa per se, just permission to stay a bit longer. (As a general rule, the more paper the better. Being polite, decently dressed, speaking good German and knowing a bit about how the system works will help immensely.) 

Once you find a job it's an entirely separate process, as I'm sure you're aware. A work permit requires the employer demonstrating that no German or EU/EEA citizen is available, but in high-demand fields that's not necessarily a problem.

Another thought - do Australians qualify for a Youth Mobility Visa? (Canadians do, but Americans don't, so it might be a Commonwealth thing.) If you are young enough that might be a good approach, as it gives you an unrestricted work permit for a year - you could work in a kebab shop if you felt so inclined. The only issue is that I think you would be required to apply from out of the country, but you might be able to handle it from a German embassy somewhere nearby, rather than flying back to Australia. Worth exploring.


----------



## ALKB

MrMiles said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to apply for a jobseeker visa while in Germany? I am currently in Berlin, on a three month visa, and now want to seek work. The visa instructions I've seen say that the first step is to visit the Germany embassy in your home country, but is it possible to do it while in Germany instead?
> 
> Thanks.


As far as I know, JSV's have to be applied for in your country of residence.

Are you young enough for a youth mobility visa? That would enable you to work any job while you look for an employer who is able and willing to sponsor you.


----------



## ALKB

Nononymous said:


> Another thought - do Australians qualify for a Youth Mobility Visa? (Canadians do, but Americans don't, so it might be a Commonwealth thing.)



It's actually a reciprocity thing - wherever Germans can get a youth mobility visa, the nationals of that country can get such a visa for Germany in return


----------



## *Sunshine*

Australian citizens are definitely allowed to apply for the JSV in Germany (assuming they have a degree), however, generally the ABH will issue the JSV to expire 6 months after entry not 6 months after application).

The YMP/WHV are issued based on bilateral agreements. It seems that the Americans are not interested in negotiating a bilateral agreement with Germany.


----------



## MrMiles

Hi All, just to wrap up this thread, you can indeed apply from within Germany if you are a citizen of one of these countries:

Australia, Israel, Japan, Canada, the Republic of Korea, New Zealand or the USA

However, you cannot already have a visa which entitles you to work.

I've just been to the Ausländerbehörde and received a 6 month job seeker visa with no problems.


----------



## *Sunshine*

MrMiles said:


> I've just been to the Ausländerbehörde and received a 6 month job seeker visa with no problems.


Congratulations! 

Did you receive 6 months from application or 6 months from arrival?


----------



## MrMiles

*Sunshine* said:


> Did you receive 6 months from application or 6 months from arrival?


6 months from application, thankfully.

I was going to ask if they could make it 6 months from the time when my current 90 stay ends, but I forgot to. I'm not sure if the would have allowed that.


----------



## floppy707

congratulations.


----------



## sunil.saka

Mr. Miles,

I gave my interview on 12th May 2017. Still waiting for the result. I don't see it as a cake walk. I am confused as I unable to find any update on my Visa status. How many days did it take for you to get the German Job Seeker Visa. 

Any information on this would be appreciated. 

Regards,
Sunil S-SAP SD Consultant


----------



## waqasars

Hi Sunil,

He applied the visa during his stay in Germany. Rules are different if you are applying while your stay in Germany. I guess you applied in India.Check the processing time with you local German embassy in India. 



Regards,
Waqas


----------

